# Apache http server remote connection problem



## moe70

im using wamp5 (apache myqsl php..) to host my websit. i got all that installed on my slave hhd the website and wamp... i formated my master hard disk 2days ago and now i cant connect to my site remotely, i can only do localhost (http://localhost/index..... http://127.0.0.1)

anyone had this problem b4? do you have an idea why this's happening. firewall (off)... some windows settings...?


----------



## krakozia

yes i have had that problem in my post below u i wanted someone to answer to that are u using a router at home?.... sence we both having the same problem do u want to be hosting buddies im trying to make a server for web hosting to host other sites and if so how old are u?


----------



## Skie

moe70 said:


> im using wamp5 (apache myqsl php..) to host my websit. i got all that installed on my slave hhd the website and wamp... i formated my master hard disk 2days ago and now i cant connect to my site remotely, i can only do localhost (http://localhost/index..... http://127.0.0.1)
> 
> anyone had this problem b4? do you have an idea why this's happening. firewall (off)... some windows settings...?


Are you able to access your site remotely?


----------



## DumberDrummer

I believe he said that he couldn't connect remotely 

Anyway, I have a similar problem, and its because my modem takes any local usage of my public IP as a call to the config program for the modem. So I had to edit my hosts file to interperet the domain name as my local ip. 

It might be something similar, so if you want to post a link to the site, one of us can check it out for you.


----------



## moe70

DumberDrummer said:


> I believe he said that he couldn't connect remotely
> 
> Anyway, I have a similar problem, and its because my modem takes any local usage of my public IP as a call to the config program for the modem. So I had to edit my hosts file to interperet the domain name as my local ip.
> 
> It might be something similar, so if you want to post a link to the site, one of us can check it out for you.


mine doesnt do that wen i dial my internal ip it takes me to my site (hosting it on ma computer using apache..) but wen someone tries to access it using my external ip it doesnt let them it says page cant be found.

by link you mean my ip address? http://84.9.35.54/portal.php (for now untill i restart

::edit:: my address now is http://87.74.29.99/portal.php


----------



## Skie

Like DumberDrummer mentioned, you can edit your hosts file and include a domain name so that whenever you type it in, your site will load up. Just pick something that you don't visit. If you put "microsoft.com" and assign your internal IP to it, you'll never be able to get to Microsoft's website again (at least, until you remove that line from your hosts file). As far as others being able to access your site, you'll need to modify your firewall/router to allow external requests to port 80 and point those requests to your internal IP. As far as allowing a people to access your site with a domain name, you'll need to purchase one and use a service like dyndns.org.



DumberDrummer said:


> I believe he said that he couldn't connect remotely


DOH! I need to read slower. :embarased


----------



## moe70

Skie said:


> Like DumberDrummer mentioned, you can edit your hosts file and include a domain name so that whenever you type it in, your site will load up. Just pick something that you don't visit. If you put "microsoft.com" and assign your internal IP to it, you'll never be able to get to Microsoft's website again (at least, until you remove that line from your hosts file). As far as others being able to access your site, you'll need to modify your firewall/router to allow external requests to port 80 and point those requests to your internal IP. As far as allowing a people to access your site with a domain name, you'll need to purchase one and use a service like dyndns.org.
> 
> 
> 
> DOH! I need to read slower. :embarased


tired that too n forwarded ports 80 and 3000. the thing it it was working fine b4 so its just something i done maybe coz i installed another wamp on the other drive.... but i uninstalled it


----------



## moe70

jumpi pumpy


----------



## moe70

oi *** anyone?


----------



## Grove

Please be patient. Our staff are working on your problem but your situation is difficult.

I suggest you subscribe to this thread if you already haven't. 

Thank You,
Grove


----------



## Jayso

This just happens to be something to do with routers

I started a thread a cpl of hours ago (http://www.techsupportforum.com/web-serving/81230-internal-access-no-ip-port.html) that is related to this (except more specific) so I advise you keep a watch there


----------



## mike741

I have a similar problem and i've been working on it non stop for the past few days and have discovered very little. What i've found to be useful (not that its really HELPED) are these:

-http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm

this website is EXTREMELY helpful when it comes to port forwarding, which you most likely need to do

- www.canyouseeme.org

this website is also extremely helpful. once you have finished forwarding your ports (i recommend 80,443, and possibly 8080 and 8081) enter them here to see if your ISP (internet service provider) is blocking access to them. (remember to actually mouse click the "go" button fyi as pressing "enter" doesn't work for some reason)

once you've done those and can't figure out whats wrong next... your tied with me! i currently have Apache and in the conf file i set Listen to 8081 as 80 and 443 were blocked. when i send friends my link i give them http://24.4.xxx.10:8081/ and nothing happens it just loads until it gives up.... i dont know what im missing i have all firewalls i know of turned off.

i can't figure this out and im about ready to implode! can somebody just give me something to do it doesn't even have to be right i just need to be making some sort of progress and not stay stuck...


----------



## A-H

just read that thread Jayso and it looks like its a solution there so I withdraw what I said here hehe

Good luck


----------

